# The future of Stowa



## Nolimits (Jun 13, 2010)

Just wondering what people would like to see Stowa do in the future, one of the things I wanted last year was a handwinding B dial Fleiger, and I see that's on the way. I know people where asking for a chronograph for years, and now we have two. 
SO what kind of watches, or what complications would you like to see Stowa bring out over the next year(s)

This one is a definite for me, and would be an instant "must have"









I also think it would be cool if Stowa brought out a watch with a mechanical alarm function.

Any other ideas or thoughts?


----------



## kai1839 (Jan 10, 2011)

I would love to see the cream dial 1938 chrono offered with blued hands and arabics. A Durowe FO would also be nice.


----------



## joseff (Jun 12, 2010)

I personally would like to see smaller watches. 37 or 38mm marine or chrono would be awesome.
Regretfully, the Kleine Schauer doesn't suit my taste or budget.


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

I would kill a goat to see a 36-40mm, 10-12mm thick Seatime with a sub-49mm lug-to-lug. A goat.


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

So are you trying to say a goat needs to be killed? I will not say a thing to PETA! :-d

I second the sub 49 lug to lug, but the diameter less than 39 is a no-go for me!



Statius said:


> I would kill a goat to see a 36-40mm, 10-12mm thick Seatime with a sub-49mm lug-to-lug. A goat.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

joseff said:


> I personally would like to see smaller watches. 37 or 38mm marine or chrono would be awesome.
> Regretfully, the Kleine Schauer doesn't suit my taste or budget.


I would also like to see the return of a smaller Marine watch.


----------



## paulnegotei (Dec 20, 2011)

Perhaps a 42 mm Stowa Flieger with cream dial and black numerals.


----------



## skafutbol (Oct 21, 2011)

i would like a pvd seatime, to be won on both rubber and pvd bracelet. :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas69 (Mar 9, 2010)

Some days ago I started a thread asking how many would like to see a no-date seatime model.

I still believe it would be nice a nice option.


----------



## Babis Stinson (Dec 22, 2011)

Personally I would like to see from Stowa the following:
1) An even bigger chronograph, 44-45mm. Either the Flieger Chrono, or the Chronograph 1938 or even a completely new one. 
2) As of complications, I would like to see a moonphase complication introduced, like the one IWC Portuguese Perpetual Calendar has. I know it will be difficult and more expesive but it could be the next step for Stowa's watches.


----------



## sager (Dec 16, 2011)

> 2) As of complications, I would like to see a moonphase complication introduced, like the one IWC Portuguese Perpetual Calendar has. I know it will be difficult and more expesive but it could be the next step for Stowa's watches.


+1

Now that would be awsome!!


----------



## joseff (Jun 12, 2010)

Agree, complications would be nice. Moonphase, PR or retrograde calendar would be a great way to break from the past.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

*I like* the Flieger Chrono with its reduced design.

*I would love* it being equipped with a hw movement and only a monopusher, integrated in the crown: A chrono with only one subdial, no additional pushers above and below the crown, only four hands and thinner (no rotor). 

Volker ;-)


----------



## Demarca (Nov 26, 2011)

Personally, I see no place for such complications. Today's Stowa is all about clean simplicity and minimalism (except for the movements maybe) and I think it won't change in near future.
What I wish to see is the internal AR coating in Fliegers. Further development of the Durowe movements would be also great.

Edit: I posted my comment without seeing the one from *brainless* - I agree with you there, simplicity and minimalism, even with a chrono


----------



## canard (Jan 21, 2011)

The only watch I really honestly craved was a hand-winding Flieger, and I am delighted that I can finally get one.

That said, a smaller Seatime would be nice too--and a hand-winding chrono.


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Moonphase for me too, please, but not in a VJ 7751 or any other chrono complication. Just a simple, elegant moonphase--preferably at the 12 like this one from IWC. (I know...good luck with that.) I also like the look of the one posted by the OP. There seems to be plenty of dislike for cathedral hands, but I love 'em.


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

a 38 mm marine auto would be awesome


----------



## DaveInLA (May 9, 2008)

The MA A10 that wa announced a year or to ago would be nice.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, what I'd dearly love to see is a redesigned diver case. I've owned about 9 different Prodivers over the years but the case is just not an ideal shape for my wrist. Wish they would give us a more traditional shape, otherwise they are wonderful in every way. I love the look of the late 1960's Seatime two register chrono so that would be fabulous. Otherwise, a 41mm reissue of the 1940's classic field watch design with railroad track dial and luminous dots at the hour marks. I'd kill two goats for these two watches, two of them! :-D


----------



## nr 071 (Oct 25, 2008)

the return of the exima.. handwound, sunburst dial...


----------



## Randito (Nov 11, 2008)

I was hoping for three upgrade options for the flieger range.
1. A steel bracelet. Could be used on the other models as well.
2. A faraday cage to increase magnetic resistance. just for show really, but I thought it would be cool.
3. A massive solid caseback. Preferably one that could cover a faraday cage. 
One more...
4. To begin providing the Durowe movement as an upgrade. 


Actually, I am happy with the way Stowa is running now.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

I read the threads and believe everyone had excellent ideas! I too would like to see one of Stowas' watches with the moonphase complication,larger handwinding Fleigers and ar coating!!! I hope Mr.Schauer is listening!!!

REN

I'm not going to kill anything!!


----------



## thomas69 (Mar 9, 2010)

IMHO if everything that has been said one day came to life,there is still one thing that wouldn't happen.This is the use of larger cases.

I think Stowa is using 40-42mm case for a purpose.As a company wants to avoid the current trend in the watchmanufacturing world that wants to produce bigger watches.Stowa follows a more classic direction.


----------



## Top Cat (Oct 5, 2009)

Statius said:


> I would kill a goat to see a 36-40mm, 10-12mm thick Seatime with a sub-49mm lug-to-lug. A goat.


Make that two goats.


----------



## Doug (Aug 20, 2007)

Top Cat said:


> Make that two goats.


I have asked for a smaller seatime the last two years. Maybe the third time is the charm. Third time-three goats.


----------



## bruc (Nov 19, 2011)

I just hope they dont change and/or get larger to fast and lose the quality and craftsmanship their known for and what we expect.


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

I guess I will say we can sacrifice 4 goats if we can get a sub 49mm lug to lug Prodiver. If that were to happen I would also have to go against my wives wishes of no new watch purchases in the first half of the year. She would not be happy and may very well beat me. If I go missing you will know what happened. If this happens, I would feel sorry for the poor goat that sacrificed his life. Sorry goat...


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

A 40mm bi-compax chrono flieger. Make it svelte and handwinding - no ETA 7750 since it is so thick. Blue cathedral hands would be nice, as would a coin edge rotating bezel. 

I would like the T-Mobile girl in the pink dress to deliver it to me. I realize that may be asking a bit much so I will just settle for the watch.


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

So many goats! If this were ancient Greece, we'd be in like flint. I really hope a smaller Seatime is in the future.


----------



## AEC (Nov 9, 2011)

I've been noodling over triple-date chronographs lately. I imagine Stowa's interpretation would be my kind of watch.


----------



## Doug (Aug 20, 2007)

Randito said:


> I was hoping for three upgrade options for the flieger range.
> 1. A steel bracelet. Could be used on the other models as well.
> 2. A faraday cage to increase magnetic resistance. just for show really, but I thought it would be cool.
> 3. A massive solid caseback. Preferably one that could cover a faraday cage.
> ...


How could I forget a steel bracelet for the flieger(a + b dial),ikarus, and marine. One bracelet for 4 different watches, how could that be a bad thing.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

*Stowa Hand Date 1938*

The Chronograph 1938 is a work of art. But I'm not a big fan of the Valjoux 7753. It is a little clunky, and it makes the watch quite thick. I would rarely use the chrono feature on a dressy watch like this one. But the bi-compax dial is beautiful.Stowa should make a version of the 1938 that isn't a chrono, but instead funtions like the Glahutte Oringinal Senator Hand Date pictured below. It could have a nice hand wound movement in it, and it would be thinner too. We would get the date function without cluttering the dial. Clean and simple.Wouldn't that be perfect? How can we convince Jorg to do this?
View attachment 607299


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Stowa Hand Date 1938*



Ayreonaut said:


> The Chronograph 1938 is a work of art. But I'm not a big fan of the Valjoux 7753. It is a little clunky, and it makes the watch quite thick. I would rarely use the chrono feature on a dressy watch like this one. But the bi-compax dial is beautiful.Stowa should make a version of the 1938 that isn't a chrono, but instead funtions like the Glahutte Oringinal Senator Hand Date pictured below. It could have a nice hand wound movement in it, and it would be thinner too. We would get the date function without cluttering the dial. Clean and simple.Wouldn't that be perfect? How can we convince Jorg to do this?
> View attachment 607299


What movement do you have in mind ? How much are you willing to pay ?


----------



## Nolimits (Jun 13, 2010)

Another idea I just thought of, it would be nice to have drilled lugs, I'm sure the vast majority of Stowas customers are enthusiasts, enthusiasts are known for liking to change straps, and this would make it easier to do without risking damaging the beautiful finish on Stowa watches.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

When I have more time I will tell you a story about drilled lugs,you may change your mind!

REN


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

Please no stories of injuring yourself! If that is what it is. I will have to abandon this thread! I do not deal well with blood and such. I cut the tip of my finger off awhile ago (lots of blood) and ever since then I can't handle any stories where people get hurt. Please no drilled lugs just for safety's sake!


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

Marine power reserve!


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

A power reserve is a good idea. I do not have a PR watch at all.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

If I could have a Stowa with the moon phase complication,I don't think I'd need another watch! Yea,right!


----------



## Nolimits (Jun 13, 2010)

Renisin said:


> When I have more time I will tell you a story about drilled lugs,you may change your mind!
> 
> REN


Hope you haven't forgotten about this, I am genuinely interested to see what you say


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

For me Stowa don't have a 'classic' dress watch in the line up. I accept the Marine and Antea are suitable for business formal wear but the bauhaus type styling is a little for functional over elegance. The 1938 is beautiful (I own one) but a little large and chunky. I would like to see them address this with a simple, slim piece - perhaps a quartz.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Coler said:


> ... perhaps a quartz.


Hopefully Stowa will not go uo this alley.

Re: classic dress watch


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

I received my SEATIME PRODIVER,which is more like a TIGER TANK,a week ago. It is simply beautiful,I don't believe I have taken it off but just a couple of times. I ordered it with the COSC movement, carbon face,several bezels and the rubber and metal bracelet. When it arrived the metal bracelet was attached. I loved the look and still I wanted to see how the rubber strap looked on the watch. I had heard that the screws that hold the strap in place could be difficult to remove without scratching the lugs. I decided that this job should be left to a watchmaker as I was afraid I would scratch my new watch.

When I got to the watchmaker, I told him that if he thought there was a chance he would damage the watch trying to remove the bracelet, that I would just leave it the way it was. Well he continued and managed to scratch the hell out of the watch,the lugs are a real mess, he proceeded to use a scotch pad to repair what he damaged!!!! What an idiot,period!! Now I have a brand new watch with scatches on the crown side lugs! Its still a wonderful watch,it just breaks your heart,knowing that the money to buy it was hard to come by,and in a matter of a moment some hack who calls himself a certified watchmaker f--ks it up!!! If it had had regular strap pins I could have easily done it myself. I am not a fan of screw in pins,not when they are so hard to remove. I decided to put the bracelet back on and removed the rubber strap without incident. I had no problem putting a pin through one of the lugs and then tightening it down,but when I tried the other lug I could not get the pin through both sides of the lug! I worked on it for well over an hour without success,finally giving up! I put the rubber strap back on without incident.


I think the moral of the story is, KNOW WHO YOUR WATCHMAKER IS, and STAYAWAY FROM SCREW IN LUGS!!


On a brighter note, Stowa has been most accommodating, saying that all I need to do is send the watch back and they can make it like new again! 

REN


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Dear Renisin,

the problem always is: if we have not tight screws maybe you loose the watch ;-)

Thats why i prefer to have tight screws which are not so easy to change for everybody.

Please send watch and we make it like new ;-) (without costs)

Please let me know which strap you want to have and please ........next time choose a watchmaker with experience in changing a tight screwed bracelet  

Bye for now

Jörg Schauer


----------



## waturz (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a Flieger and have a Seatime on order. I'd like to see a single-hand watch of some sort. I saw a nice picture of a Schauer single-hand watch the other day.


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

I know I must sound like a broken record. I've not bought a watch in a couple of years now, but I have a spot in my savings account for something similar to the FOLE. I'd love to see one with a Durowe HW and "Sto-seconds" hacking.


----------



## canard (Jan 21, 2011)

Ren,

That is really frustrating.

It is hard to imagine someone who set himself up as a watchmaker being that incompetent. Not being able to remove the screws is understandable, but to damage the case that badly is ridiculous.


----------



## Babis Stinson (Dec 22, 2011)

Jörg Schauer said:


> the problem always is: if we have not tight screws maybe you loose the watch ;-)
> 
> Thats why i prefer to have tight screws which are not so easy to change for everybody.
> Bye for now
> ...


Mr. Schauer (or anybody else who knows!) could you perhaps show us a video on how to change straps safely without hurting the watch?
From what I see, most people want to change their watches' straps all the time..! 
Actually I am also searching for straps while waiting for my Stowa Marine Automatic to be ready and sent to me


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

Babis,

In my opinion, you can't learn that from a video. It takes a fair bit of manual dexterity which is to say it's something you must practice before getting it right, safely, every time. My advice is to get an inexpensive watch that you aren't afraid to scratch and change the strap on that about 100 times over the period of a month.


----------



## bruc (Nov 19, 2011)

What's the best tool to use for changing straps?


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

Well it depends on how it is affixed to the watch. In the case of the Prodiver and Seatime, they are screwed bars. So jewelers screwdrivers works. Or a springbar tool, like the Bergeon 6767f, for spring bars.


----------



## GDG (Dec 22, 2011)

Someone hates Seatime drilled lugs? me too. A few months ago, removing the bracelet, I scratched a lug. Very lightly, TBH, but still that makes me mad. 
Anyway, I own a watch with drilled lugs from another german brand (guess who). But to unscrew the bolts of this watch instead of two flat screwdrivers, I use a supplied couple of Allen keys. I do believe this could be a better solution for the Seatime, too.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Dear Mr. Schauer,

Thank you so much for your direct attention to this matter,I think this goes to what I have been saying all along,that Stowa is a top notch company with great leadership! I know a winner when I see one,thats why I own three Stowa watches with more to come!! Thanks again!


Best Regards,

Ren


----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)

I was hoping for a Stowa 2801 movement flieger B since I missed out on purchasing one of the limited edition of 33. My wish became reality and I placed an order for one in late November. Now the wait begins. I can hardly wait.


----------



## cycloneracing (Jun 2, 2009)

Babis Stinson said:


> 1) An even bigger chronograph, 44-45mm. Either the Flieger Chrono, or the Chronograph 1938 or even a completely new one.


+1 for a slightly larger Chronograph 1938. 43mm would be perfect for me.


----------



## The Professor (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Stowa Hand Date 1938*



Ayreonaut said:


> The Chronograph 1938 is a work of art. But I'm not a big fan of the Valjoux 7753. It is a little clunky, and it makes the watch quite thick. I would rarely use the chrono feature on a dressy watch like this one. But the bi-compax dial is beautiful.Stowa should make a version of the 1938 that isn't a chrono, but instead funtions like the Glahutte Oringinal Senator Hand Date pictured below. It could have a nice hand wound movement in it, and it would be thinner too. We would get the date function without cluttering the dial. Clean and simple.Wouldn't that be perfect? How can we convince Jorg to do this?
> View attachment 607299


My 1938 is imminent, but had this been available, I would have bought this instead. although i'd pprefer no date. I would be happy around 1500 euro.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Stowa Hand Date 1938*

If you want a larger chronograph the Schauer 44mm is absolutely incredible. I don't think Stowa needs to make anything larger than the one they already make.

I'm still advocating for that simple WWII era classic military style field watch. Either hand wind or automatic, it would be lovely and nobody makes a particularly nice one these days. Similar to the Flieger but a little different with different hands. I've seen a few attempts but no one gets it right. The funny thing is, during the 1940's there were dozens of companies making essentially the same basic watch with almost the exact same dial. Even Omega had one. Stowa had a real beauty which is printed on one of their postcards in the group of three next to the pocket watch. This is such a classic watch that I am amazed that I seem to be the only person who has ever commented on it which I have before in the past several times in similar threads.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd like to see an all-Luminova dial like Laco has.

Re watch pins and scratching cases, I can't understand why all watch manufacturers don't have a setup like the Seiko monster - i.e. spring bars but with holes drilled all the way through. Makes it an absolute breeze to switch bands, and who cares about seeing small holes in the lugs. It doesn't matter and its a whole lot better than scratching the hell out of your watch.


----------



## CrevardPKR (Jan 26, 2012)

A 42mm Flieger B with Unitas movement!


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I would like a bit slimmer Stowa 1938 chronograph with hand wound movement. And a cream dial with blued hands and numerals...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Fantasio said:


> I would like a bit slimmer Stowa 1938 chronograph with hand wound movement.


Any movement in particular ? Poljot 3133 ? NOS Valjoux 7760 (bi compax modified) ? GP 8381 ? How much would you be willing to pay ?


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

My knowledge of movements is quite limited, but 7760 or 7765 came to my mind. Or would a 7734 do? And the next question is, of course, where to get the movements.

But one can always wish, maybe someday Jörg discovers a hidden stock. :-d



stuffler said:


> Any movement in particular ? Poljot 3133 ? NOS Valjoux 7760 (bi compax modified) ? GP 8381 ? How much would you be willing to pay ?


----------



## ferris-bueller (Jan 28, 2012)

I received my SEATIME PRODIVER,which is more like a TIGER TANK,a week ago. It is simply beautiful,I don't believe I have taken it off but just a couple of times. I ordered it with the COSC movement, carbon face,several bezels and the rubber and metal bracelet. When it arrived the metal bracelet was attached. I loved the look and still I wanted to see how the rubber strap looked on the watch. I had heard that the screws that hold the strap in place could be difficult to remove without scratching the lugs. I decided that this job should be left to a watchmaker as I was afraid I would scratch my new watch.

When I got to the watchmaker, I told him that if he thought there was a chance he would damage the watch trying to remove the bracelet, that I would just leave it the way it was. Well he continued and managed to scratch the hell out of the watch,the lugs are a real mess, he proceeded to use a scotch pad to repair what he damaged!!!! What an idiot,period!! Now I have a brand new watch with scatches on the crown side lugs! Its still a wonderful watch,it just breaks your heart,knowing that the money to buy it was hard to come by,and in a matter of a moment some hack who calls himself a certified watchmaker f--ks it up!!! If it had had regular strap pins I could have easily done it myself. I am not a fan of screw in pins,not when they are so hard to remove. I decided to put the bracelet back on and removed the rubber strap without incident. I had no problem putting a pin through one of the lugs and then tightening it down,but when I tried the other lug I could not get the pin through both sides of the lug! I worked on it for well over an hour without success,finally giving up! I put the rubber strap back on without incident.

I think the moral of the story is, KNOW WHO YOUR WATCHMAKER IS, and STAYAWAY FROM SCREW IN LUGS!!

On a brighter note, Stowa has been most accommodating, saying that all I need to do is send the watch back and they can make it like new again!


----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have found that putting masking tape on the lugs before changing straps can reduce the possibility of scratching the case or lugs.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes,that is good advice! I will pass it on to the hack of a watchmaker I used!!! I use masking tape to help with the changing of the bezel and have done that with ease.

Thanks again,

REN


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

stuffler said:


> Hopefully Stowa will not go uo this alley.
> 
> Re: classic dress watch
> 
> ...


*Shrug* I very much hope they will (make a good quartz watch).

On the watch you posted - its ok - but I can't buy one new - hence my point, which is obvious, that Stowa lacks a proper formal dress watch in its current line-up.


----------



## Nolimits (Jun 13, 2010)

Coler said:


> *Shrug* I very much hope they will (make a good quartz watch).
> 
> On the watch you posted - its ok - but I can't buy one new - hence my point, which is obvious, that Stowa lacks a proper formal dress watch in its current line-up.


If Stowa makes a quartz watch I will be completely flabbergasted and very disappointed.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nolimits said:


> If Stowa makes a quartz watch I will be completely flabbergasted and very disappointed.


I think we all can lean back andy enjoy our mechanicals, I do not think that Jörg is going to run that path.


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

No that does seem highly unlikely.


----------



## onurd (Mar 25, 2007)

45 mm brushed steel case with Faraday Cage,

COSC certified, central second modified with swan neck Unitas,

A type tobacco dial (vintage look) with blued hands,

Big diamond crown,

Sapphire crystal.

This is my dream Stowa flieger.


----------



## eedwinn (Dec 26, 2011)

I hope there will be a Power Reserve complication on the MO!


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

stuffler said:


> I think we all can lean back andy enjoy our mechanicals, I do not think that Jörg is going to run that path.


Hi Mike,

my judgment is even a step further:
"...., I do not think that Jörg is going to ruin the current path."

I am sure, he rather will make a hourglass than a watch with a quartz movement.
There is no arrogance, but quartz wouldn't fit in the brand's image.

Volker ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

brainless said:


> I am sure, he rather will make a hourglass than a watch with a quartz movement.


...which then would be a "quartz watch" regarding the content (quartz sand, SiO2)...............


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

I will be wearing my Antea KS as a formal dress watch... it seems like Stowa has a watch that fits into every category:

pilot, diving, dress, casual (marine), chronograph. a quartz watch would definitely complement the lineup, although, I'm not sure how many it will sell since the brand mainly caters to WIS,



Coler said:


> *Shrug* I very much hope they will (make a good quartz watch).
> 
> On the watch you posted - its ok - but I can't buy one new - hence my point, which is obvious, that Stowa lacks a proper formal dress watch in its current line-up.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi ed21x,

you are right in writing


> .. a quartz watch would definitely complement the lineup


.

.........and you could say also: "A heavy truck would definitely complement the lineup of Porsche" *or* "Refreshing drinks like Coca Cola or Dr. Pepper would definitely complement the lineup of Veuve Cliquot (LVMH)"

Sometimes a marketing policy means, *not* to market anything but to restrict oneself to proven skills and strength.

Volker ;-)


----------



## England (Jan 27, 2012)

A black face Automatic that is 42+mm


----------



## Babis Stinson (Dec 22, 2011)

Another great idea (as already mentioned by others) is a Power Reserve model! Who wouldn't want to see a "Stowa Marine Hand-Wound Eight Days"? 
That would be just perfect..!
Could the new Durowe calibre be modified to be a Power Reserve one? That would be even more awesome, and as much as "in-house calibre" needed.

Mr. Schauer perhaps any comments on this?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Babis Stinson said:


> Could the new Durowe calibre be modified to be a Power Reserve one?


Since the Durowe comes from an Unitas it is of course possible to add a complication (power reserve, moonphase - or even both). Everything is possible.


----------



## wv.watchfan (Jan 31, 2012)

I have seen only the divers in person and they are well done. The crowd at WUS seems to love them as well.


----------



## King Luis (Nov 3, 2010)

i would love to see a watch similar to these. or a combination with day (wed, thu, fri) and date (3, 4, 5). add in a nice white face design like a swirl or checkered pattern. something classy like the Tag below.


----------



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2011)

stuffler said:


> Hopefully Stowa will not go uo this alley.
> 
> Re: classic dress watch
> 
> ...


Mike, where did you find this? Amazing.

Were many made? I do hope Jorg goes down this route too - very nice.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

JamesE said:


> Where many made?


25


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

*Marine Original Moonphase* would be quite interesting IMHO. |>



stuffler said:


> Since the Durowe comes from an Unitas it is of course possible to add a complication (power reserve, moonphase - or even both). Everything is possible.


----------



## kai1839 (Jan 10, 2011)

Peter Atwood said:


> a 41mm reissue of the 1940's classic field watch design with railroad track dial and luminous dots at the hour marks.


That would be the perfect complement to the Flieger and the Marine. They could do one in 40mm with 2801 centered seconds and one in 41mm with Durowe and sub. I've never seen the vintage Stowa Field. Similar to an Omega "53" or Smiths? Did the Stowa have sub seconds? Pictures?


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

I really would like to see Fleigers a tad larger, say 42,44mm! And that they use the the Durowe movement!! YES MIKE I AM WILLING TO PAY FOR IT!

Ren

PS. I would really really really like to have a moonphase Stowa!


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

I would like a 40mm chrono kinda like this, handwind so its not too thick. Don't know what movement though. Not a Poljot movement, a Russian movement in a German watch just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Tomaski33 (Aug 25, 2008)

The below 40mm chrono looks nice but the "eaten" numbers is a turn-off for me :roll:



Saxon007 said:


> I would like a 40mm chrono kinda like this, handwind so its not too thick. Don't know what movement though. Not a Poljot movement, a Russian movement in a German watch just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Salome (Sep 2, 2011)

A small marine with a Peseux 7001 would be even better. A kind of Marine version of the Antea KS.


----------



## Khadgar (Sep 13, 2010)

Saxon007 said:


> I would like a 40mm chrono kinda like this, handwind so its not too thick. Don't know what movement though. Not a Poljot movement, a Russian movement in a German watch just doesn't seem right.


I think that Jörg has dealed with chrono design just right and there´s no need to do another one.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Khadgar said:


> I think that Jörg has dealed with chrono design just right and there´s no need to do another one.


No,

can't agree with you, as I posted before:


> *I like* the Flieger Chrono with its reduced design.
> 
> *I would love* it being equipped with a hw movement and only a monopusher, integrated in the crown: A chrono with only one subdial, no additional pushers above and below the crown, only four hands and thinner (no rotor).


Volker ;-) ​


----------



## Khadgar (Sep 13, 2010)

brainless: I know, these were almost exactly my thoughts when I first saw Stowa flieger chrono. The exception is that I´d go for a single pusher on position "2" because pusher in crown imo does not fit right in flieger watch. Thinner case would be also great. Single pusher and handwound = pure oldschool. But let´s be realistic, that´s not Stowa´s price category. That´s the reason why I didn´t write it in this thread, it´s not realistic.


----------



## MickDaid (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm sure whatever Stowa does in the future, it will be done in style and tradition.
Probably my favorite watch ever.... I would be glad to see Stowa release something like this. Fat bracelet, simple display and meant to be worn


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde (Nov 17, 2011)

Let's just hope they can finalize their DUROWE calibre so that they can produce more Flieger Originals and I can have my grail.


----------



## superkick10a (Dec 14, 2010)

A square format in Bauhaus style with date


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Stowa Army or Field watch from the 1940's, top image on the post card in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/black-dialed-marine-58933.html


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Here it is...


----------



## Nolimits (Jun 13, 2010)

Just thought of another while out walking the dog. I'd like to see more bracelet options other than just the milaneese. I think a bracelet would look well on a MA, some of the Antea line and although I wouldn't wear with a Fleiger myself, if there are people that do then Stowa should be taking their money instead of an after market place.


----------



## wrxguyusa (Sep 22, 2011)

I would love to see more of the LE dials that they have had in the past on the Antea. Silver with ticks instead of numerals would be my preference.

If I might borrow from the classifieds as my example:







Doesn't have to match that, but similar style.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Peter Atwood said:


> Here it is...
> View attachment 620854


Hi Peter,

why do you choose this one with a subdial? A watch with a "regular" dial is easier to be made, because of the movements you can use.

What's about this piece:



















This is the same watch as on the postcard, but without tritium dots:










I would prefer a clean dial w/o subdial,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh yes, that would also be a fantastic piece, thanks for pointing to the 1950's French Army version. Sure, an automatic with center seconds would be wonderful! I like the train track dial with the lume dots though and the French Army one doesn't have that but the bottom one with a center seconds might be nice too. I think Stowa generally seems to only make these older styles if they stay true to the originals so it's probably either one or the other though. The bottom version would be hand wound and the French Army could be automatic. Jorg, please make us one of these!


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

How about an updated version of this beauty:

image found online - if it is yours, let me know and I will remove it...


----------



## Judd (May 21, 2006)

Good Afternoon,

If it was available now I would purchase it!
Wouldn't it be nice if Stowa did decide to produce this beauty with Mr. Schauer's nice touches!

Nellie


----------



## Muslickz (Nov 1, 2011)

kwcross said:


> How about an updated version of this beauty:
> 
> image found online - if it is yours, let me know and I will remove it...


All I have to say is "Wow" I love this watch.... the design shape and size are very classic would make a great piece in someone's collection 

-M


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Best regards from her sister:



















Volker ;-)


----------



## Babis Stinson (Dec 22, 2011)

A Tonneau shaped Stowa would be an interesting option. Although, few tonneau-shaped watches look stunning IMHO, when you have them on your wrist.
For example, Franck Muller's watches, which are amazing.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Even this design was made by Stowa:



















Volker ;-)


----------



## Polaroid (Jul 18, 2010)

Expanding the customization possibilities would be a great way to develop. Further engraving options including hand engraving on silver surfaces. 

More decorated movements, with a choice of technique. 

These things will keep me coming back


----------

